

Show HN: Dynamic Charts library built upon D3 - thound

I made a little library to make it easier having dinamically filled charts.
The goal of the library is making your life easier; it is not too elaborate from a graphic point of view, but every chart Object can be easily extended trough inheritance.
There are four kind of charts at the moment: 3 histogram charts and a wheel shaped one.<p>All the charts objects support multidimensional data, have plenty of built-in methods to change style-related details, such as colors, as well as modifying preferences about labels. legend, title, and deciding whether each subcomponent of a multidimensional dataset should be scaled according to global or local maximum.<p>For 3 out of 4 charts requires that the maximum amount of values that can be represented at the same time is fixed on construction; it is therefore possible to set how much of the oldest data should be discarded when the chart is full, in order to draw new data (or, by default, the chart will discard all of the new data passed)<p>Finally, the function used to validate data can be set at run time, allowing to make the chart able to accept JSON data or any other format.<p>Please feel free to take a look at the showcase<p>http://bl.ocks.org/4340039
http://bl.ocks.org/4339162<p>and possibly to fork it on github:<p>https://github.com/mlarocca/Dynamic-Graphs<p>JSDocs coming right away.
======
thound
Thanks for correcting the link.

Documentation is now ready (thanks to YUIDoc <http://yui.github.com/yuidoc/>)

You can find it here: <http://mlarocca.github.com/Dynamic-Charts>

~~~
thound
Version 0.2 released: check for improvements
<https://github.com/mlarocca/Dynamic-Graphs> <http://bl.ocks.org/4340039>
<http://bl.ocks.org/4339162>

------
pella
correct link: <https://github.com/mlarocca/Dynamic-Charts>

